# New Colt wheel gun.



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I just purchased this stainless 3" Colt DS-II from gander mountain the other day $580 out the door. The employee told me they bought it from an older gentleman that "was atleast 70". Came with the original hard case and doesn't have a scratch or blemish on it. Kinda feel bad since they probably only offered him $2-300 for it. How'd i do?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never shot a Colt wheel gun. I hope they start making them again. I think the most beautiful gun I have ever seen was a 64' Python. I would have loved to bought that baby but it was way out of my league. I like the looks of the one you bought. It is kinda weird pulling back on the cylinder release instead of pushing down like on my Smith. I think you will enjoy that gun.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

One of my favorites in nickel.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks pops and I've always loved the nickel finish that colt did on any of their guns. I hear ya on the pythons hardwood but the prices of those things are outrageous these days.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice find !!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice revolver, got me beat on this hand. Most I could come up with is a M-63 no dash S&W. Pickens getting
slim this summer.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I was waiting to hear from you DRM. From what I've been reading, the little revolver I picked up is quite the rare bird. I had never heard of it or seen one before I bought it. Walked out of the store and did some searching the following night then when I woke up I immediately went and bought it the following day. I read that they made them for 1 year, 1997-98, in 2", 3", and 4" barrels but the only ones that ever surface are the 2" guns. Then I did a search on gun broker and found 3 2" guns for sale for literally 5 times what I paid for mine. Kinda feel bad for the old man that they bought it off of.....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mighty, The box box Cabelas, Gander, ect have sent me lots of business. You can't fault a business for trying
to make a profit, but what they do amounts to rape. I had a widow ask me to sell some guns for her. She
had taken them to one of these outfits. 14 guns, they gave her $1150 offer, she was smart enought to know
they were worth more. The very first gun I sold out of that batch was a M1, $1500. Long story short, got her
about $6500 for 13 guns. The 14th I wanted to buy, but she insisted I take it as gift. They are operating on
at least 400% profit.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I posted my new DS-II on another forum before I headed to the colt forum. One poster came along and said "nice Detective Special." Then a fella who was very knowledgable corrected him and said the DS-II's were built on "SF" frames and were very different from the "D" frame colts. So i am wondering if maybe Gander Mountain made the same mistake seeing DS-II on the gun and considered it a detective special which is a very common gun. Then proceeded to price it a little over the high side of a used detective special? Some searching on the colt forum revealed a group of guys discussing serial numbers and they believe that there were only some where around 300 3" guns made in total. I don't know what I'm going to do with it. I've always been a big colt fan and it's my first and only colt revolver which makes me want to keep it but on the other hand, my favorite guns are WWII 1911a1's but I currently only own one remington rand. Wanted a colt but settled on the all correct 1945 rand for 1500 since just about any colt starts around $2k unless it's a wreck/refinished/mixmaster. Might possibly throw out some trade offers: my DS-II for a nice wartime colt. One member said he wouldn't be surprised to see the DS-II and SFIV colt revolvers get up there in price similar to pythons in a few years. I can't find a 3 incher for sale anywhere to get an idea of what it's worth, only the more common 2" guns and they ranged from $2400-2900. I'm not a huge fan of it or anything, and I'm sure there's others out there that would appreciate it way more than me but.... Guess I'll just sit on it for a while.


----------

